# Medina Rc Raceway On-road 2010



## BIGSTEVE (Jan 18, 2010)

we will be racing this sunday at Medina RC Raceway in the parking lot.

full boards and timing loop!!

track will be preped with pop for traction

any questions call 440 258 1259


any and all classes will run (including slash)

www.medinarcraceway.com

BIG STEVE


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

What flavor soda will you use? Will ants be an issue?


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

We'll use mountain dew,that way the ants will be so wired they will stay busy picking up the concrete dividers and taking them away. :tongue:


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I might have to swing by and check out the parking lot on-road fun on Sunday. Sounds like fun:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## BIGSTEVE (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks everyone for coming out today

see everyone next month!!!

BIG STEVE


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Looking forward to next month. Great track and good racing!!


----------

